# Training a Lab for rabbits.



## SiegmundFarm

Could I convert my waterfowl trained Lab to hunt rabbits. It is just so expensive to hunt waterfowl.(Stamps, price of nontox etc) I would like to hunt rabbits and was wondering as to wether or not I could convert him?


----------



## ||Downhome||

Id get a begal maybe you find a friend who has one but wants to hunt ducks instead of rabbit you guys can trade dogs back and forth (just for the day to hunt) then you can keep your old pal and dont have to hassle re/training the old or new dog. got any hunt clubs around.

labs are smart but you might confuse him, he also may not have the apptitude to hunt rabbit.


----------



## hunter63

Yeah, rabbits don't fly, least one's around here.
I wouldn't ruin my labs.


----------



## Paquebot

Was given a golden lab one time that was super with pheasants and waterfowl. I only needed her as a helper dog for my Walker-beagle hound. First time that a **** was shot out of a tree, she grabbed it on the first bounce but dropped it just as quick. Wouldn't look at another **** for a week when she suddenly decided that it was fun. From then on she became an air-tracker and found lots of **** on her own. Used her like that for 3 seasons and she never forgot that daytime was feathers and nighttime was fur. 

Martin


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

Paquebot said:


> Was given a golden lab one time that was super with pheasants and waterfowl. I only needed her as a helper dog for my Walker-beagle hound. First time that a **** was shot out of a tree, she grabbed it on the first bounce but dropped it just as quick. Wouldn't look at another **** for a week when she suddenly decided that it was fun. From then on she became an air-tracker and found lots of **** on her own. Used her like that for 3 seasons and she never forgot that daytime was feathers and nighttime was fur.
> 
> Martin


 Paquebot,most folks would think a dog that knew what to hunt in the day time,And in the night time hunt a different animal,was a sportsmans Tall tail.But I have owned two dogs in my life of 55 years that would do that.I'll admit there are very few that can do that.So I consider my two as good luck for me.My dad owned one too.You could deer hunt him in the day time,and he was running deer,nothing else,not even a fox.When the sun went down,he kept ***** on his mind,nothing else,lol,not even a deer.As much as he liked running *****,he never treed one ****.Hunting him with tree dogs that would tree hard,he would be under the tree,but not barking,recon he was waiting for the **** to fall,he loved to fight them *****.Just didn't love them enough to tree.:grit:eb

Back to the lab,I know a guy that had a lab,and that lab was a crackerjack squirrel dog.


----------



## Ryan NC

Best dog I every had was a beagle that got himself into one of my uncles yote traps and lost one of his front legs, couldn't run a rabbit to save his life but when he got on a trail he'd work it til he had what ever it was he was pursuing locked in a thicket of some kind and would wait for me to break it... we hunted basically anything that was in, he was great at locating doves, pheasant, quail, rabbits, and one skunk. 

I think you could fairly easily teach your dog to LOCATE rabbits for you but I wouldn't try to get him to pursue them, I'd train more like a pointer for upland game birds so that he wouldn't break as the ducks come in if you decide to get back in to duck hunting later. Simple scent training w/o the dragging he should pick up in a couple days max if he's able to locate downed ducks that end up in the weeds. He locks, you step in kick the bunny up, make your shot, and send him for the fetch... I see nothing wrong with multi talented dogs! =)


----------



## lostspring

Me and my hunting buddy hunted many pheasants and rabbits with a beagle and lab. He had the lab and me the beagle. The main problem we had was the lab worked way to fast for rabbits. My beagle would work with him until she got tired, she would then come and lay across my feet. I would pick her up and put her in the back my hunting coat, she would ride there until the lab would jump another rabbit then I would have to let her out and off she would go. We never could get the lab to slow down.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

When I was a small kid I couldn't afford to buy a full blooded beagle but someone gave me a pup that was half beagle and half bird dog. The darn thing never could stay on a rabbit trail very long but every once in a great while she would point a rabbit in the briar patch. Whenever I would see her pointing, I knew to get ready cause theirs a rabbit getting ready to run. 

S.F. Have you thought about using the Lab for dove hunting? A person could use a good retreiver for dove hunting.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I adopted a 6 year old Lab Mix last year- Sam. Now, our dog didn't know he was 6... We had no idea how special he was, just that he had some issues born of being mistreated by the husband, and not given enough attention by the wife/kids; even worse---no work for him to do. The poor dog dug up their whole little backyard... I saw his pic in a Craigslist Ad, just looking... With no fenced yard (6.68 acres not fenced...), silly me goes by myself to get Sam and surprise my DH with him (who desparately wanted another buddy...every dog he has ever had was a beloved companion for him). I take one look at Sam, and happily loaded him in my car (he doesn't ride in cars well, needs a fenced yard, and must always be leashed when out with him, is scared of the water, and needs constant attention---all this I am told). Sam came with all his shots, papers, micro-chipped, and was too thin (they had him on too strict of a regimen- very high metabolism). OK, I bring him home, in the backyard, and over to the Garden Cabin (where DH was working at that time). "Lori, what do you have there?" he asks with a grin. I introduce him to his new dog, "Sam," and the dog promptly leaves his side and runs after me. So, the next few days it became clear... I told Len to keep him in the shop or with him all day, if possible, feed him, and see if that helped him bond better. It did, and they are best buddies. Oh, the fence? Don't need one. That dog hasn't left our cleared perimeter without us. He digs no holes, and is the night-watch around here. Turns out he is getting over his fears, even went swimming with us this summer... (was petrified of the water). Okay, now it gets good:

Sam is smart, not just a little, but incredibly smart. He learns anything I try to teach him very quickly, and doesn't forget voice commands, hand-commands, and adjusts to daily tasks. The more "work" he has to do, the happier he is. Everyday, Len has his work for Sam, and every day I have mine for Sam. He goes in the Garden, and gets fresh produce, eats its it happily. No, he won't take anything out of the Garden, but sits there and waits to be given what he is allowed to have. Sam won't even touch his dog bowl, full of food, until he is given permission to eat it. Sam loves to ride in our cars, inside the truck, and even goes camping with us. We can take him to campgrounds, and he stays inside our campsite (even if we take him off the leash). He wouldn't chase birds, until I taught him to. I wondered how boring his life must have been?! 

Rabbits? I am raising Show Rabbits and there are wild rabbits around here... I taught Sam how to "catch a rabbit." For any of you who may doubt this? We clocked this 7 yr young dog running over 30mph, at a sprint. Now, for over a mile he could maintain 26 mph. Sam has assisted me by catching my escaped Show Rabbits twice. Harm them? Not unless I tell him to. He understands fetch, catch, and "get em." I tell him to catch the rabbit, and he corners it, so I can reach down and scoop up the rabbit. He knows to catch the domestic rabbits, when they have escaped, but to chase off the wild rabbits. I could easily teach him to catch them or retrieve them, too. Since my DH is hearing impaired, I can't call him when I am looking for him. So, I taught Sam to "find Leonard." When I tell him that, he leads me to wherever Len is. I told him to "Go to Leonard" as Len was climbing into his truck. Sam tried to bring Leonard to me?! LOL Then, when that didn't work, he ran back to me, and looked back at Len, waiting. I had to remember to tell him to "Go bye bye" with Leonard...he ran back & jumped right in the truck. 

Why not teach your special dog to hunt rabbits. He will love to continue to be your hunting buddy!


----------



## Lupealma87

SiegmundFarm said:


> Could I convert my waterfowl trained Lab to hunt rabbits. It is just so expensive to hunt waterfowl.(Stamps, price of nontox etc) I would like to hunt rabbits and was wondering as to wether or not I could convert him?


Hey there wondering if this was possible.


----------



## Danaus29

Lupealma87 said:


> Hey there wondering if this was possible.


No, it's not possible. The post is 13 years old and that dog is long dead.


----------



## Fishindude

Danaus29 said:


> No, it's not possible. The post is 13 years old and that dog is long dead.


Best response yet to a revived old thread ! 😁😁


----------

